# Slightly NSFW:  First you use your right hand...



## Balrog (Jun 30, 2011)

A 60 year old man is having problems performing in the bedroom, so he goes to the doctor for help. The doctor examines him, then hands him a jar and tells him to come back tomorrow with a semen sample. The old guy shows up the next day with an empty jar.

Doc says, "Where's the sample?"

Old guy says, "I had a hell of a time. First I used my right hand, then I used my left hand, no success. My wife tried - first she used her right hand, then she used her left hand - she even tried with her mouth, dentures in and out. No success. I even went to the gal next door. She tried with her right hand, then she used her left hand - she even tried under her armpits. No success at all."

The doctor says, "Even with all that, you couldn't get an erection?"

The old man says, "Erection? We couldn't get the damn jar open."

:lol:


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Jul 3, 2011)

That was funny I loved that one now if he had a kid around the jar would have opened without a problem.


----------

